# Can anyone evaluate this flashing?



## BobS (5 mo ago)

Looks sloppy with nails through flashing covered by sealant. 



http://imgur.com/a/xbZMVIX


----------



## jared.higgins.irg (3 mo ago)

BobS said:


> Looks sloppy with nails through flashing covered by sealant.
> 
> 
> 
> http://imgur.com/a/xbZMVIX


Definitely not the best flashing job I've seen. Also improper in certain areas. Metal flashing should always be under the shingles. Never nailed through top of shingles! Guaranteed to have leak issues down the road.


----------

